# Conversions



## buick455 (Aug 20, 2009)

As the PE exam is now US and SI units there is a fair amount of conversions that are needed which makes it interesting when you brain is fried. Make sure you have a good conversions book with you. For example, last night I was working a problem that required the speed of sound in SI units and the conversion needed was: R= 287 J/Kg - oK = 287 M2/s2 - oK.

The book I use is "Engineering Unit Conversion" Fourth Edition by Michael R. Lindeburg, PE

The only problem I have with this book and the MERM is the bindings are either poor or I am just wearing them out as the pages are starting to come out.


----------



## JoeysVee (Aug 20, 2009)

Yeah, I have the same book. It is handy. It's pretty good if you are converting teaspoons to cubic light-years, lol! :th_rockon:


----------

